# Help with Dust System....need a pro!!



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Gang: I have a new Grizz 0860 dust coll unit. It does ok but I do not get the velocity that I expected.

Attached are some pictures of my set up. Any ideas on how to improve the pick up ?

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

You'll get better response if you post photos here, Tom, not a link. Your thread has over 30 views but the pdf files have 3 and 1 view.

David


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The key to DC is 1) having a big enough blower and 2) an duct layout with maximum flow/minimum resistance.

Your layout needs to be tweaked. You want sweeping gentle angles to minimize turbulence. You don’t necessarily need sweep fittings (6” are $$$). Use Y’s & use two 45’s rather than a sharp 90.

You also want as straight a shot into the blower as possible. The twisty looking set up you’ve got there isn’t good.

If you can raise the ducts higher it will give you a straight shot into the blower.

You don’t say what size blower you have.


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

THANKS, But the site will not take the photos?? Why? no idea


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Grizzly 1.5 hp


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How to post photos ....*



difalkner said:


> You'll get better response if you post photos here, Tom, not a link. Your thread has over 30 views but the pdf files have 3 and 1 view.
> 
> David





Rider351 said:


> THANKS, But the site will not take the photos?? Why? no idea











:vs_cool:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rider351 said:


> THANKS, But the site will not take the photos?? Why? no idea


The video posted shows how but here are the step by step instructions and tips -

Here are some photo posting tips if you’re taking photos with your phone or iPad – the best way for proper orientation is to shoot landscape (widescreen). Rotate your phone or iPad CCW for proper orientation. If you want your photos to be portrait then open the photo in a viewer on your computer, rotate it to the orientation you want, then save it in that orientation. It will be correct when you upload it to the servers here. If you’re shooting video please shoot widescreen like our monitors, not portrait. 

The best way to post photos in line with your text is to use Go Advanced below the Quick Reply window. If you’re starting a new thread then you’re automatically in the Advanced editor. Click on the Paper Clip on the ribbon bar and that will bring up a dialogue box where you can browse to your photos. Upload them and then put your cursor where you want a photo, hit the dropdown beside the Paper Clip, and choose the photo you want inserted. If you have several photos and just want them at the end of your text then put your cursor at the end and hit the Insert All on the dropdown list of photos.

Always post a photo rather than a link; most folks won't click on a link. 

David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

Rider351 said:


> Gang: I have a new Grizz 0860 dust coll unit. It does ok but I do not get the velocity that I expected.
> 
> Attached are some pictures of my set up. Any ideas on how to improve the pick up ?
> 
> ...


I have the same unit Tom. When I initially ordered it back in April of this year I was hoping not to have to rewire my shop, so I went for the strongest dust collector I could find that would run on a 115v 15 amp circuit. I was pretty irritated when the unit finally arrived to find out that it draws around 22 amps on startup before settling down below 15 amps while running. I ended up having to rewire my shop anyway to support the startup draw. Now I'm stuck with a fairly low powered dust extraction unit which I'm not very happy about.

This unit is rated to pull 868 CFM. That should cover just about any single tool in the shop. That being said if I don't close all the gates to every other tool in my shop the dust collection stinks. On the picture you sent it appeared that most of your gates were open to several tools. Given the size of this unit I wouldn't expect it to function well in your configuration with so many gates open. 

My first design didn't work very well until I added a three-way splitter that I attached fairly close to the dust collector. Now when I shut down my other tools it happens within 6 feet of the dust collector which did help with performance.

Keep in mind that this is a smaller portable unit that is really designed to be moved next to the tool that you are using and having just one or two tools hooked up at any time. 

If anyone in the Wisconsin area is looking for a good deal on a slightly used Grizzly 1 1/2HP 860 dust collector let me know! I'll happily sell it to you at a reasonable price and I'll even through in an extra impeller that is only slightly out of balance. :smile2:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Flexible hose is great for hooking up to machines, but it is not smooth inside, so airflow is cut down drastically by it. Think of it this way... your pvc pipe is a smooth road, but your flex hose is more like a gravel road... which is easier to move fast on? 

maybe try to run more hard pipe, and minimize the length of the flex tubing to only a couple feet at the most.

The other thing that i recommend is to make sure all your joints are air tight... even the slighest gaps can cause a reduction in suction. Its best to glue the pvc together , but if you insist on using the foil tape, make sure to really rub it down. Instead of foil tape, I prefer using a good vinyl tape like this, that i can stretch over the joints


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Got it...Will go to more hard tube next yr.
Thanks


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Many thanks. Yes the gates were open because I had just cleaned them out. I only run 1 gate. I also rewired the shop but do not have the room to move it around to tools. Hope to sell it one of these days and get a stronger one. The next year I am going to re-design my shop space so that the vac is more central and the tools are around it. 
I retire in 4 years and then I get a stationary monster of a beast that will suck up small animals.

Thanks so much


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm thinking of attaching my DC to a piped system in the near future. Two things I've read over and over is:
- use two 45 degree elbows rather than one 90 degree elbow to make a smooth bend.
- minimize flexible hose

Brian


----------



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

bargoon said:


> I'm thinking of attaching my DC to a piped system in the near future. Two things I've read over and over is:
> - use two 45 degree elbows rather than one 90 degree elbow to make a smooth bend.
> - minimize flexible hose
> 
> Brian


Add to that:
- Minimize the total length of duct, whether hard or flex. The more duct in the system, the less pressure it has


----------

